# '05 M3 and Sirius Sat Radio



## rourkem (Jan 2, 2002)

My brand new '05 M3 should be arriving at the dealer in two to three weeks. I can't wait. 

I wanted to sort a couple of things out before I took delivery. First - what's the deal with Sat Radio? If I want to use the original head unit and get Sat radio, can I do that? I have Nav and PP. 

Thanks,
Rourke


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

rourkem said:


> My brand new '05 M3 should be arriving at the dealer in two to three weeks. I can't wait.
> 
> I wanted to sort a couple of things out before I took delivery. First - what's the deal with Sat Radio? If I want to use the original head unit and get Sat radio, can I do that? I have Nav and PP.
> 
> ...


you use your head unit. The Sirius unit plugs in at the CD changer plug in the trunk. This all works like it came that way from the factory. OEM baby! :thumbup:


----------



## rourkem (Jan 2, 2002)

Ahh, but I'd have to choose between a change/Phatbox and a Sirius unit?

How much is the Sirius unit?

Rourke


----------



## 95M3CSL (Jul 15, 2003)

Does having sirius radio preparation for the car add any kind of antenna or extra shark fin on the exterior of the car?

Thanks,
Marc
95 M3


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Sirius has a CD Changer Pass through.

Presumably the phatbox would work, but I couldn't guarantee it, obviously.


----------



## david///m3 (Jan 8, 2005)

I think the last 2 weeks were the worst for me. I'm still catching up on sleep. I picked mine up in Spartanburg this past Wednesday and it was worth the wait. The Sirius works great and is easily accessible through the mode button to the left of the NAV screen. I will post screen pics later tonight


----------



## david///m3 (Jan 8, 2005)

Here is how the NAV screen looks with Sirius. You set Sirius presets like you normally would in radio mode.


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

david///m3 said:


> Here is how the NAV screen looks with Sirius. You set Sirius presets like you normally would in radio mode.


How and where does the factory install the antenna..What does it look like? I've been holding back from getting Sirius just because I don't want an additional antenna..And if it could be the flat antenna, then I'm sure that I could find a place to hide it...I've been thinking about getting it and installing it under the vent(cab intake) cover on the hood of the car..I would think that it would work out alright, as long as it was snug up against the vent cover...


----------



## david///m3 (Jan 8, 2005)

dawgbone said:


> How and where does the factory install the antenna..What does it look like? I've been holding back from getting Sirius just because I don't want an additional antenna..And if it could be the flat antenna, then I'm sure that I could find a place to hide it...I've been thinking about getting it and installing it under the vent(cab intake) cover on the hood of the car..I would think that it would work out alright, as long as it was snug up against the vent cover...


Sorry for the delay in responding. The antenna is mounted on the trunk. My M3 is black so I really don't mind. It is a magnet however, and I'll try mounting it in between the trunklid and the toolkit and check see how the reception works. Will post later tonight after ride home.


----------



## david///m3 (Jan 8, 2005)

I had no reception under trunk. Tuner wouldn't find signal.


----------



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

david///m3 said:


> Here is how the NAV screen looks with Sirius. You set Sirius presets like you normally would in radio mode.


Does the display also read out track/title information as well as channel information? Mind snapping some shots of the navigation through the Sirius menus?


----------



## david///m3 (Jan 8, 2005)

eluder said:


> Does the display also read out track/title information as well as channel information? Mind snapping some shots of the navigation through the Sirius menus?


Track title, artist, and channel are displayed while song is playing. will post picks later tonight


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

I've bought the XM Direct unit, which works on my '05 just like the Sirius tuner does--presets and everything work, text works, etc. The Blitzsafe adapter has a CD pass-through, too, so I have a CD changer back there, as well. 

The antenna for the XM Direct unit is quite small. I ran the wire through the folding seat, under the headrest, and placed the antenna on the rear package shelf. I used the same technique on my old 2002 M3 (with a bigger antenna) and it worked fine. The antenna on the old unit was big enough to be noticeable--on the new unit, you can't even see it unless you are looking for it. 

I have not had it long enough to determine whether the reception with the new antenna is as good as the old antenna was, but it should be.


----------



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

JST said:


> I've bought the XM Direct unit, which works on my '05 just like the Sirius tuner does--presets and everything work, text works, etc. The Blitzsafe adapter has a CD pass-through, too, so I have a CD changer back there, as well.
> 
> The antenna for the XM Direct unit is quite small. I ran the wire through the folding seat, under the headrest, and placed the antenna on the rear package shelf. I used the same technique on my old 2002 M3 (with a bigger antenna) and it worked fine. The antenna on the old unit was big enough to be noticeable--on the new unit, you can't even see it unless you are looking for it.
> 
> I have not had it long enough to determine whether the reception with the new antenna is as good as the old antenna was, but it should be.


Does it work with navigation?

I also have an XM antenna already, so I'd use that if I could.

What's the total price for all required components.

I'm happy with XM (Blitzsafe adaptor and Pioneer setup from 2 years ago), but want an integrated solution.

What price (directed towards everyone) am I looking at for Sirius install?

Is it a DIY job?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

eluder said:


> *1) Does it work with navigation?*
> 
> I also have an XM antenna already, so I'd use that if I could.
> 
> ...


1) No, sorry.

2) Around $350.00 plus tax depending if you can get some discount at your dealer or online (at Circle BMW is $329.95). DIY is here: http://www.bmwmotorsports.org/pdf/sirius_install_instructions.pdf ... some 45 minutes job including activation. :thumbup:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

eluder said:


> Does it work with navigation?
> 
> I also have an XM antenna already, so I'd use that if I could.
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like it works with Nav, but dunno about the 05s.

http://www.myradiostore.us/bundles/car/xm-direct-receiver-bmw-mini-cooper.html


----------



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

JST said:


> Doesn't look like it works with Nav, but dunno about the 05s.
> 
> http://www.myradiostore.us/bundles/car/xm-direct-receiver-bmw-mini-cooper.html


No nav support makes me a sad panda. Doh.


----------



## NEWBIMMERGUY (Mar 16, 2005)

Do whatever JST said. I hooked up my XM tonight. It was way toooooooooooooo easy.
It took me 10 mins. Seriously. It's easier than the instructions say. The hardest part is waiting for the service signal to hit (patience grasshopper).

JST - thanks btw. thanks a lot.

edit: i got my gear from logjamelectronics and saved about 50 bucks (25%)


----------



## from 3 to 7 (Mar 23, 2005)

rourkem said:


> My brand new '05 M3 should be arriving at the dealer in two to three weeks. I can't wait.
> 
> I wanted to sort a couple of things out before I took delivery. First - what's the deal with Sat Radio? If I want to use the original head unit and get Sat radio, can I do that? I have Nav and PP.
> 
> ...


I just hooked in Sat in my 745LI after having only the prep on delivery. It was actually 100 bucks cheaper. Problem was finding a receiver in inventory. But i got lucky.

It's up and integrated and is just another selection on the NAV between the bands,cd and SAT.

Loving it. :bigpimp: :rofl:


----------



## from 3 to 7 (Mar 23, 2005)

95M3CSL said:


> Does having sirius radio preparation for the car add any kind of antenna or extra shark fin on the exterior of the car?
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc
> 95 M3


You use the same fin :bigpimp:


----------

